# Textbereich durchsichtig machen?



## i-mehl (28. Februar 2004)

Hi, 
kann man einen Textbereich (Textarea) durchsichtig machen?
Hab schon alles mögliche probiert!
Wenn das nicht geht....
Kann man einen Textbereich (Textarea) ein Hintergrudbild geben? Habe auch schon vieles probiert.
plz help
mfg


----------



## xollo (28. Februar 2004)

Hi,
versuche es mal so

das klappt nur im IE

```
<textarea name="" style="filter:Chroma(color=#ffffff)" rows= cols= ></textarea>
```

und das sollte in jeden  Browser klappen,

```
<textarea name="" style="background-image:url(bild.gif);" rows= cols= ></textarea>
```


gruss xollo


----------



## undertaker (28. Februar 2004)

mit css kannstses durchsichtig machen aber da sieht man die schrift auch nicht mehr!
<textarea style="filter:alpha(opacity=0)"></textarea>


----------



## Fabian H (28. Februar 2004)

```
<textarea style="filer:Alpha(opacity=50);-moz-opacity:0.5;">
```
IE und Gecko


----------

